
Scientists Use Crispr to Delete Fearful Memories in Rats - lalmachado
https://interestingengineering.com/scientists-use-crispr-to-delete-fearful-memories-in-rats
======
gus_massa
It is very difficult to read the study, but IIUC it also prevent the formation
of fearful memories forever.

